# Sandscape released



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sandscape released*

World of Sand clone released








NeX has posted a World of Sand clone over at GBADev.










GBAdev thread




Download centre


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good, has potential. Better try it out to make sure


----------



## Jax (Sep 27, 2007)

World of Sand was one of the most addicting homebrews I've ever toyed with!


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 27, 2007)

so how's this different than the world of sand currently out? 
(Besides the tools looking much better. what tools are those all, anyways?)


----------



## Cyan (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> so how's this different than the world of sand currently out?
> (Besides the tools looking much better. what tools are those all, anyways?)




I found this World of sand on google :
http://www.onemorelevel.com/worldofsand.php

I think the one I found is different in the way it let flow the sand.
the sand/water/etc. has a mass and move into holes.


The DS one use a special patern to make the sand flowing, it looks like it shift pixels around each different colored pixels, and moving them down or up depending their type.

Try this on both java and DS :

Make a curve ground on the midle on the screen and fill it with sand.
Make a hole on the ground, and what how it flow.

On java, the sand flow like an hourglasses.
On DS it doesn't flow, but the background color fill the sand upward to replace it.


I'm verry interesting in how Nex developped it as there's to much pixels moving at the same time, it might not be sprites.
maybe that's why this isn't using mass from each pixel's sand.



I would love to see the same game reproducing Sand art like this :
http://www.bazart.com.pl/francuski/plast.html

it's sand, with different mass, fitted into two glass, and with some air bubbles.
with an option to shift the screen, we could watch it flowing


----------



## Urza (Sep 27, 2007)

http://fallingsandgame.com/


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 28, 2007)

>.> i actually meant the difference between this and the world of sand for DS, not the flash one. O.o


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> >.> i actually meant the difference between this and the world of sand for DS, not the flash one. O.o


The link wasn't related to your post.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> >.> i actually meant the difference between this and the world of sand for DS, not the flash one. O.o
> 
> I didn't know there was one for DS.
> I thought it was only a homebrew from a PC version.
> ...



I realized there is a different mass for pixels : cement> sand> water> salt> oil
but it's only once it is on a ground, it sunk or not.
It would be great if pixels felt at different speed, and don't sunk and melt while on ground (to make beautiful landscape).
Make each color the same mass so it doesn't sink, like all pixels from the same material, but react differently on falling (drop vertically, disperse or fall with other near pixels, etc.)

*Edit :*
Is there a source from Nornagon or NeX witch I can play with ?


----------



## Nero (Sep 29, 2007)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Top 5 Homebrew for me!

Nice job! =)


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

lol, i dont know why but the first thing that came to mind to me when i looked at the topic name what Runescape >.< lolololol i was once addicted... then i snapped out of it and saw how horrible it was


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 20, 2007)

What's the point of world of sand? catch sand and make the cup bigger?


----------



## NormenKD (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone heared something new from the developer?
He doesnt seem to answer in the gbadev thread anymore...


----------



## Urza (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> What's the point of world of sand? catch sand and make the cup bigger?


Theres no real point to it. Its just entertaining to play with the different materials and watch their interactions with each other.


----------

